# Anyone from Cincinnati (or Ohio for that matter) getting good care for Hashi's?



## helping_husband (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi All,

I am struggling to help my wife find a proper doctor to help her with her Hashimoto's. To be honest, she is self-diagnosed after we purchased the labs online and did them at the local lab. The results showed both antibodies at least 7x the high end of the "normal" range as well as a TSH of 3.2. Reverse T3 was 1.5x the high end of the range and BBT has been 95-96.5 consistently. I cannot recall the Free T3 and Free T4 levels...

Anyways, is anyone in Ohio and preferably the Cincinnati area lucky enough to find a doctor willing to help them?

We are willing to go to Dayton, Columbus, Indianapolis, Lexington, and Louisville if we have to. Could do Cleveland or Toledo if absolutely necessary.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

helping_husband said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am struggling to help my wife find a proper doctor to help her with her Hashimoto's. To be honest, she is self-diagnosed after we purchased the labs online and did them at the local lab. The results showed both antibodies at least 7x the high end of the "normal" range as well as a TSH of 3.2. Reverse T3 was 1.5x the high end of the range and BBT has been 95-96.5 consistently. I cannot recall the Free T3 and Free T4 levels...
> 
> ...


Hi there and welcome!










We have many Buckeyes here, myself included but I am transplanted to Georgia.

Hopefully they will come along, see your post and respond.

What antibodies are so high?

I have to tell you that I went from doctor to doctor for 20 years w/o a diagnosis. It was all in my head. Anyway; we will all help you best we can.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I am in Vermont but the first doctor that diagnosed me with Graves was moving to Cincinnati. He was very thorough and compassionate. I am not sure if he stayed in the general practioner field or is doing a fellowship. You can PM me, if you'd like his name. Best to you!


----------



## helping_husband (Aug 20, 2012)

Cheers, you have PM, webster2.

Andros, do you know any noteworthy Ohio doctors you could PM me? Your help is appreciated.


----------



## helping_husband (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi All,

Anyone else have a point of reference to provide? You can PM me if you need to.

We would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

helping_husband said:


> Cheers, you have PM, webster2.
> 
> Andros, do you know any noteworthy Ohio doctors you could PM me? Your help is appreciated.


I sure don't; I left Ohio 53 years ago at the age of 16. My fondest memories reside in Ohio. I miss it.

Nobody at the Cleveland Clinic? I am sure you have looked into that; yes?


----------



## SickofMyThyroid (Mar 29, 2012)

I believe my endo has an office in the Dayton area - people really like him a lot. Recently, I had a TT at OSU medical center and I was given the name of a very respected endo in Columbus. I'm still in the beginning stages of having my thyroid removed and getting my meds in order, so I haven't made the decision to change to this other doctor yet unless I find myself not feeling like I'm getting anywhere with the endo I have now. He's supposed to be really good and I'm keeping the other doctor from Columbus in my memory bank if I feel like I need a switch in doctors. For me, Columbus is an hour and half drive. I will give you either name if interested.


----------



## helping_husband (Aug 20, 2012)

Tina - I will take the name of any reputable doctor. Please PM me info.

Thank you!


----------



## newyearforme (Sep 30, 2012)

Was wondering if you found a doctor in Cincinnati yet? I am still looking myself (since my family doctor wont help).


----------



## helping_husband (Aug 20, 2012)

newyearforme said:


> Was wondering if you found a doctor in Cincinnati yet? I am still looking myself (since my family doctor wont help).


Yes but unfortunately we are close to being back at square one.

We found a WONDERFUL doctor in Dr. Craig Maxwell and have been going to him for a couple months now. He has my wife on Armour and has been working to get her to the right dose. He also ran some tests which discovered she had Candida Syndrome as well which can produce and magnify a lot of the symptoms she was already experiencing. We are also awaiting results from a full cortisol saliva panel. The guy is amazing and more compassionate and has spent more time with us than the last 5 doctors combined multiplied by three.

The kicker... due to ethical differences with the administration of the medical center he practices out of, he has been forced to close his practice and does not know if he will relocate. We have one more appointment with him this week and he mentioned he may continue to do consultations via phone, email, and Skype, but that right now he and his wife (his nurse) do not know if they will continue their practice.

If he shares any referrals to other doctors with us I will be sure to let you know.


----------

